
Got 500+ emails in few mins from Airbnb - kaustubhvp
I reset my password for an old account on Airbnb, server error-ed in HTTP 405 error. After that I could login to Airbnb. But on my email, started getting 100+ emails and currently the number is 500+. Airbnb is seriously getting hacked.
======
BMorearty
I'm an eng at Airbnb. What is the subject line of these emails? Can you DM me
your userid at BMorearty on Twitter?

~~~
kaustubhvp
cool. messaged you on twitter.

~~~
BMorearty
Following up on this: there have been hundreds of incidents of attempted
fraudulent access to this user's account. All were successfully blocked by our
security systems, which worked as designed.

But we had a bug that sent him a bunch of emails today (one per prior blocked
attempt) when he changed his password. That bug is now fixed.

------
bsvalley
Don't they have a few summer interns?

